
From the Macbook Pro to the Dell XPS. Arch Linux for Creative Pro Users - akitaonrails
http://www.akitaonrails.com/2017/01/31/from-the-macbook-pro-to-the-dell-xps-arch-linux-for-creative-pro-users
======
norcimo5
Awesome! Thank you for pointing out some good open-source alternative apps for
3d, video and photography!

